# Ouija board



## NicksWifey (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anyone believe in the Ouija board or have any crazy/scary stories to share? I was inspired by reading another thread that someone had posted on here in the past about hauntings and such and I got to thinking of my past experiences with the Ouija board.

When I was between 10-11 (can't really remember) my friends really wanted to play the board, but I refused because my mom always told me this horrible story of when she played it back in the 70s as a teenager. I was bad and rebelled and played it a little bit in high school with one of my friends, who was OBSESSED with the damn thing. Scary things started happening at her house too. I never was there to experience what she told me, but it always creeped me out.
Last year, before Christmas when I lived at home with my parents, my fiance used to come over and spend the night every weekend. He brought the Ouija board over (against my wishes) and we were drunk and started fooling around with it. Nothing happened so I threw it off the bed and onto the floor. The TV was on the whole time and I had the remotes lying across the room on a table. We were sitting on the bed talking about it, Nick was saying it was all B.S. and didn't work when all of a sudden, the TV just straight up cut off all by itself! Scared the hell out of me! After that, I freaked out and told him to take it home with him the next day but he refused. It stayed in my guest bedroom for about a week and weird things happened. I ended up tossing it into the back of one of my dad's old cars and never touched it again.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 16, 2008)

I've never tried one for the reasons listed above!!  While I have never personally encountered spirits/ghosts, I believe they do exist.  I don't want to welcome anything unwelcome into my space!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

I am too scared to try it.  Although I am not sure it is legit I still don't want to try it.  Same with saying bloody mary three times in a dark bathroom with the door locked.  I am sure she is not going to come out of the mirror but I am still not going to chance it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am such a wuss!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't blame you guys for not trying it. There have been times in the past when I played it and it worked well and other times, not at all. I guess it just depends on what you get out of it. Although I always try to convince myself "This isn't real, it's just a game by Parker Brothers"


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't believe in them at all. I'd try it just for fun, but I wouldn't take it seriously.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Ahhh...the Ouija Board, Tarot, Crystals, Runes, I love all those things.

Those things do work, but one, _really_, must have a clear heart and mind when approaching them. And _never_ under any influence of anything mind altering. They do open doors to the other side - if you call, they will answer...more often than not, though, you don't need any of those things to do just that. 

The Board is really just a way to focus your energy in thought. Always remain positive and happy and Loving. Never use the board when you are down, or depressed, and mad. Never!

Also, it is always important to remember that you will never attract anything negative, unless, your aura or being or very essence is negative. It is very true that like attracts like when it come to the spirit world. It's simply our fear of the unknown that keeps us from pursuing otherworldly communications.

Everybody has multiple Guardian Spirits/Angels that are linked to us from the Spirit world just as we are linked to them from the physical. They help us as much as we help them. 
If you're quiet enough you may be able to hear them without the need of boards, Card, or Crystals...and no you're not crazy if you do hear them! 

Having said that you need never be afraid!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Ahhh...the Ouija Board, Tarot, Crystals, Runes, I love all those things.

Those things do work, but one, really, must have a clear heart and mind when approaching them. And never under any influence of anything mind altering. They do open doors to the other side - if you call, they will answer...more often than not, though, you don't need any of those things to do just that. 

The Board is really just a way to focus your energy in thought. Always remain positive and happy and Loving. Never use the board when you are down, or depressed, and mad. Never!

Also, it is always important to remember that you will never attract anything negative, unless, your aura or being or very essence is negative. It is very true that like attracts like when it come to the spirit world. It's simply our fear of the unknown that keeps us from pursuing otherworldly communications.

Everybody has multiple Guardian Spirits/Angels that are linked to us from the Spirit world just as we are linked to them from the physical. They help us as much as we help them. 
If you're quite enough you may be able to hear them without the need of boards, Card, or Crystals...and no you're not crazy if you do hear them! 

Having said that you need never be afraid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really appreciate your post! Very informative!


----------



## pensive (Aug 17, 2008)

My friends and I always played with them when we were in high school. I don't think we ever had any moments where we actually thought it was working. There was always someone pushing the pointer to some spot and making up ridiculous things. That saying I'm paranoid and would never buy one to keep in my home. The whole concept creeps me out a bit even if I'm a big skeptic.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 17, 2008)

hmmm that stuff is of the Devil so if you worship him more power to ya... but if you dont leave it alone...


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 17, 2008)

Being in contact with spirits is the devil? Then most Christians must be demons to believe and talk to the Holy Spirit. Just sayin'.

Me, I am open to it. I do believe in God and I believe that you do have spirit guides. Like on poster said above, I would be a little heebie-jeebie-ous with having one in my home but I am a wuss like that.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 17, 2008)

When I was younger my Mom told me a scary ass story from when she used it in the 70's...scared the crap out of my sisters & I so we never used it.  Plus, like hotmodelchiq said, my Mom told us that those type of things open you up to the Devil & evil so we never messed with it.  

To cut my Mom's story short, her & her sisters were messing around with it, asking about boys liking them and stuff like that.  They were outside on the front patio, all of the sudden, some person in a long black robe with a hood was coming down the street (they were at the end of a cul-de-sac) when he got across the street from them they saw he had no feet so he was floating.  They started screaming & their Grandma came outside, they tried to show her the man and he was gone.  She saw they had the board and she got really mad and told them that is what happens when they play with stuff like that.  She threw the board away but when she woke up in the morning, it was back on the patio where they had been playing with it!!  So she got even more mad at them because she said now she had to destroy it and get the house blessed.  She was very religious, very into the Catholic faith, went to church everyday so she didn't like them to mess with that type of thing.  

Once I heard that story I never was even tempted to play with it.


----------



## red (Aug 17, 2008)

never seen one in my life.

However, I believe in the strength within us to see what others cannot. Some of us have it more developed than others, have that 6th sense, that intuition things are going to happen, etc.

I'm one of these folks, my boyfriend says I'm a witch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, lots of strange things have happened to me .. sometimes I rather not think ... 

anyway, all things are from God, is what we do with this gift, knowledge, that makes something either good or evil.

The Devil (or evil things, spirits, etc.) will never win over me, as God, and good things live within me ;-)


----------



## user79 (Aug 18, 2008)

I've played it. It was fun but not scary. I'm not a superstitious person at all.


----------



## ratmist (Aug 18, 2008)

Ouija boards and similar items are entertaining because they heighten your body's reactions to suggestive stimuli.  The responses are personal and feel compelling, but as for actual ghosts, contacting people beyond the grave - there is no evidence for this.  (But I'm a scientist, so I would say this...)


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 18, 2008)

Well back during the college dorm days.. and going to school with a lot of nerdy asians and indians we played a bunch of board games.  They went crazy over this.. I didnt actively play but i was in the room.  I remember they would play for 4-5 hours during the weekend and if they had to use the bathroom or leave to go eat they would actually have to tell the supposed "ghost" they will be right back for an hour or so... There was this one "spirit" who wouldnt let them go and stop playing, because your supposed to say goodbye, and if they dont say you can go it can dwell on for hours.... not sure how i feel about this game, all i know is that i dont wanna mess with any lingering spirit...


----------



## red (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Ouija boards and similar items are entertaining because they heighten your body's reactions to suggestive stimuli.  The responses are personal and feel compelling, but as for actual ghosts, contacting people beyond the grave - there is no evidence for this.  (*But I'm a scientist, so I would say this*...)_

 

yes, I wouldnt expect anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sure, everything (or most things) can be explained scientifically .. or you can find some way of rationalizing it, so it's not so "spooky" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not everything in life has a scientific explanation, nor do I feel the need to have everything concrete, in a nice little box -- I don't need all the answers ;-)

It's all subjective anyway, you either believe or you don't


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_yes, I wouldnt expect anything else 
It's all subjective anyway, you either believe or you don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. Those who choose to believe in the Ouija, doesn't mean they are devil worshipers. And those who don't believe in it, doesn't mean anything either. There's really no in between on this subject for me. As much as the Ouija frightens me, it's like a mysterious way of being frightened, a sense of the unknown and being naive about it.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am too scared to try it.  Although I am not sure it is legit I still don't want to try it._

 
*But you never know...you might find out something very interesting and positive for your Life...*

*I do understand you, tho... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
 Quote:

  Same with saying bloody mary three times in a dark bathroom with the door locked.  I am sure she is not going to come out of the mirror but I am still not going to chance it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*Now you've given me another thing to add to my Suspicions List.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
  Quote:

  I am such a wuss!  
 
*No you're not; you are a kitten. (That's a big compliment in my family.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Does anyone believe in the Ouija board or have any crazy/scary stories to share? I was inspired by reading another thread that someone had posted on here in the past about hauntings and such and I got to thinking of my past experiences with the Ouija board.

When I was between 10-11 (can't really remember) my friends really wanted to play the board, but I refused because my mom always told me this horrible story of when she played it back in the 70s as a teenager. I was bad and rebelled and played it a little bit in high school with one of my friends, who was OBSESSED with the damn thing. Scary things started happening at her house too. I never was there to experience what she told me, but it always creeped me out.
Last year, before Christmas when I lived at home with my parents, my fiance used to come over and spend the night every weekend. He brought the Ouija board over (against my wishes) and we were drunk and started fooling around with it. Nothing happened so I threw it off the bed and onto the floor. The TV was on the whole time and I had the remotes lying across the room on a table. We were sitting on the bed talking about it, Nick was saying it was all B.S. and didn't work when all of a sudden, the TV just straight up cut off all by itself! Scared the hell out of me! After that, I freaked out and told him to take it home with him the next day but he refused. It stayed in my guest bedroom for about a week and weird things happened. I ended up tossing it into the back of one of my dad's old cars and never touched it again._

 
*Thanks so much for posting this. When I have time, I'm *sure* I'll be contributing. How could I not, being me? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I don't believe in them at all. I'd try it just for fun, but I wouldn't take it seriously._

 
*But ya' never know...do you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Your avatar is soooo beautiful!*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 18, 2008)

never tried one. i have thought about it, but i'm sensitive to those types of things so I tend to avoid the board.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Ahhh...the Ouija Board, Tarot, Crystals, Runes, I love all those things.

Those things do work, but one, really, must have a clear heart and mind when approaching them. And never under any influence of anything mind altering. They do open doors to the other side - if you call, they will answer...more often than not, though, you don't need any of those things to do just that. 

The Board is really just a way to focus your energy in thought. Always remain positive and happy and Loving. Never use the board when you are down, or depressed, and mad. Never!_

 
*I love you, TamEva.  *

*I sooo share your feelings.....

& I will have to be sure not to drink Burgundy 
next time I engage with concentration....*​ 
 Quote:

   Also, it is always important to remember that you will never attract anything negative, unless, your aura or being or very essence is negative.  
 
*Yes!  Really...yes!

 How to cleanse one's essence if it's negative...is a Mystery...*That* is a question which frightens me....
about the World, in general...What about those who commit heinous crimes- I am constantly trying to figure out if True Evil exists, 
or simply (or not so simply) Insanity.
I'm beginning to realize the world does hold a small amount of pure Evil...*


*I believe your aura is always positive if your "being or very essence" is in the general realm of positive...

*​ Quote:

  It is very true that like attracts like when it come to the spirit world.  
 





*Same as in the physical world...*
​
  Quote:

  It's simply our fear of the unknown that keeps us from pursuing otherworldly communications.  
 
*Yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
 Quote:

   Everybody has multiple Guardian Spirits/Angels that are linked to us from the Spirit world just as we are linked to them from the physical. They help us as much as we help them. 
If you're quiet enough you may be able to hear them without the need of boards, Card, or Crystals...and no you're not crazy if you do hear them!   
 
*TamEva, are you reading my mind? Yes...as well as my Heart.*​
 Quote:

   Having said that you need never be afraid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*  Thanks so much for saying these words, TamEva. I *really* needed to "fill up my tank" as I've been running a bit low...*
*I shall have your words in my head & Heart, as I know they're True.

*
*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*
*...loving the Gregorian Calendar Today, as I find the Date beautiful... Month #8, Day #18
 (In Hebrew, the #18 is synonymous with the word "Life," ...& 200*8*....)

"Soon it will be the phase of the Moon when people tune in...You hear your sister calling for you, but you don't know where from...You know there's something wrong, but you don't want to believe in a premonition...We raise our hats to the Strange Phenomena....Soul Birds of a feather flock together..." Kate Bush, "Strange Phenomena" 
*Gaffaweb - Kate Bush - The Sensual World: The Music - The Lyrics - "Strange Phenomena"

*Beautiful Photos Below ! *
http://gaffa.org/wow/index.html  

 *love to TamEva Le Fay...what would the world be without you?

*​


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 18, 2008)

I wanted a Ouija Board when I was younger. My mother, being the superstitious person that she was didn't ever want me to get close to that thing.
On day though, I threw it in the shopping basket and she payed for it, wihtout even glancing down to see what it was. 
At the time, we owned a supermarket. It was a small, cute little supermarket that worked really really well. Sure, we had competitors that surrounded us but our store still managed to make some money. 
The same day that I purchased the Ouija Board, I brought it over to the supermarket to show my sister, who was working there as a cashier. When she saw the box, she said to not open that thing, that it would somehow release bad spirits. She said I didn't need to play it, and that she had heard that the simple act of opening the box was a stupid thing to do.
 Well, I thought, yea right? 
So I opened the game anyway. In the store.

My mom and my sister freaked out at me, and they both returned the game back to the toystore, the next day.

Well, after that, things went really downhill for our supermarket. We went bankrupt. Completely bankrupt. We lost our clients to bigger and more commercial competitors. My parents didn't have any way to pay of their debts, so, consequently, we lost our house as well. It was a sad year, to just lose everything like that. My parents had to sell alot of hard earned furniture acquired from previous years. My house was a big beautiful home, and the one that I grew up in. It was really sad to move to a place where we had to pay rent.
Well, we're still paying rent. We still live in an appartement. 

I don't think or know if I should blame the Ouija Board for our bankruptcy, I never really believed in it, but my mother is convinced there's a link between the two as everything went downhill from the moment I brought the game to our supermarket.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 18, 2008)

My friends and I were SO into this game years ago, we would play it everywhere and make our own with paper and stuff. I don't know if the dang thing actually moved itself or if we were moving it and claimed it was spirits instead, but we always got a really weird feeling we weren't alone and when we got "bad" spirits (we always asked if they were LOL) we burned the paper.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Ouija boards and similar items are entertaining because they heighten your body's reactions to suggestive stimuli.  The responses are personal and feel compelling, but as for actual ghosts, contacting people beyond the grave - there is no evidence for this.  (But I'm a scientist, so I would say this...)_

 
*Hi ratmist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My husband was like you...or *is,* in liking to explain everything scientifically, but he has started coming around since being with me, & witnessing some strange phenomena (I'm not kidding.)*

*As TamEva noted below, we don't necessarily need *equipment* like a Ouija board...
For instance:
To this Day, my hubby cannot scientifically explain what happened in our Lives on June 8, 2007...in a veterinarian's office, of all places...He has attempted, but he's not been able to convince either one of us. (Nothing to do with a Ouija board or anything else used with the purpose of making contact with the Spirit World. Sometimes *stuff* happens if you're open...)*

*(I know, I know...ratmist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope all's well with you & family) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## Nox (Aug 18, 2008)

I would recommend against people randomly taking up a Ouija board.  For one, many people who mess around with them do not take proper precautions of shielding before using the board, and may unwittingly invite things into their home which they may have no idea how to expunge.


----------



## red (Aug 18, 2008)

I will never get one, too freaked out over spiritual experiences I've had in the past .. better leave well enough alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I personally believe there's a spiritual part in all of us that some have more "in tune" than others .. can sense things about people, things that will happen, or can even make things happen (I know our scientist may dispute this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Hi ratmist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My husband was like you...or *is,* in liking to explain everything scientifically, but he has started coming around since being with me, & witnessing some strange phenomena (I'm not kidding.)*

*As TamEva noted below, we don't necessarily need *equipment* like a Ouija board...
For instance:
To this Day, my hubby cannot scientifically explain what happened in our Lives on June 8, 2007...in a veterinarian's office, of all places...He has attempted, but he's not been able to convince either one of us. (Nothing to do with a Ouija board or anything else used with the purpose of making contact with the Spirit World. Sometimes *stuff* happens if you're open...)*

*(I know, I know...ratmist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope all's well with you & family) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​_

 
Now you've got me wondering what happened that day!!  Anything you'd care to share???


----------



## redambition (Aug 19, 2008)

i've used a few when i was a teenager - for a while at school it was the rage to make one out of paper and hold a mini seance.

these days, no way would i take part in it. i've had enough weird things happen to me to know that there are spirits out there and not all of them are nice.


----------



## ratmist (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I will never get one, too freaked out over spiritual experiences I've had in the past .. better leave well enough alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I personally believe there's a spiritual part in all of us that some have more "in tune" than others .. can sense things about people, things that will happen, or can even make things happen (I know our scientist may dispute this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 





  People are entitled to believe what they want - I don't mean to step on toes.  

Personally, I demand proof of the supernatural, and having never seen proof, I don't believe the hype.  That's not to say weird things haven't happened to me that I can't explain.  However, I believe a rational explanation, not a supernatural one, is always possible.


----------



## Nox (Aug 19, 2008)

^ I also went to school in the scientific field (engineering), though I am not in the field of my study right now.  So I get your mindset, *Ratmist*. The way they train you to be an expert problem solver is the same way they train you to turn your "para-senses" off.

I believe that you can still hold a "rational" opinion without stepping on toes (I don't believe you did step on toes).  But something that is self-evident to someone else may not be self-evident to you.  And even then if it does become self-evident to you, there is the messy business of proving its repeatability... something not easily done right away as many times it's not known how or why it occurred in the first place.  And then there is the issue of whether some folks even have the ability to perceive an event at all, or even perceive it in the same way. Colorblindness, super-tasters, synaptic differences, all of those totally determine how a person is going to perceive things.  

In the world of the "supernatural", or as I prefer to use, *paranormal*, there have been sightings of things once deemed "magic" or "by the spirits", which today we call electricity, magnetism, flight, etc.  In fact I believe many of the world's inventions of chance  were spurred by the non-conventional experiences of people.  Yeah, some people are not satisfied until they see the scientific explanation, but until we get that information, to many others, "it's the spirits".

There are some people more 'in tune' with the spiritual world than others, as evidenced by this thread.  This is my personal belief.


----------



## ratmist (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_^ I also went to school in the scientific field (engineering), though I am not in the field of my study right now.  So I get your mindset, *Ratmist*. The way they train you to be an expert problem solver is the same way they train you to turn your "para-senses" off._

 
I prefer to think of my training as an opening of my mind to every possibility other than the supernatural, because I don't believe there are "para-senses" that can be turned off.  I'd be happy to see some proof of these "para-senses", but so far, scientific research has not supported the claims that some people have made regarding the supernatural.

There are plenty of anecdotal stories, though, which are perhaps interesting to hear, but they don't budge my beliefs at all because an anecdote is not valid proof of a concept.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_ I believe that you can still hold a "rational" opinion without stepping on toes (I don't believe you did step on toes).  But something that is self-evident to someone else may not be self-evident to you.  And even then if it does become self-evident to you, there is the messy business of proving its repeatability... something not easily done right away as many times it's not known how or why it occurred in the first place._

 
Yep, but there's still a rational explanation, even if I don't know what that rational explanation might be.  I'd rather say, "I don't know what happened" than say, "It was a ghost!", for example.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_And then there is the issue of whether some folks even have the ability to perceive an event at all, or even perceive it in the same way. Colorblindness, super-tasters, synaptic differences, all of those totally determine how a person is going to perceive things._

 
There is still a defined set of principles, laid out by proven research, that deals with human perception.  So far, nothing has proven anyone's ability to perceive the types of events that are associated with Ouija boards, i.e. contact with a dead person.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_In the world of the "supernatural", or as I prefer to use, *paranormal*, there have been sightings of things once deemed "magic" or "by the spirits", which today we call electricity, magnetism, flight, etc.  In fact I believe many of the world's inventions of chance  were spurred by the non-conventional experiences of people.  Yeah, some people are not satisfied until they see the scientific explanation, but until we get that information, to many others, "it's the spirits"._

 
While this may be true, that electricity, magnetism, flight, etc. may have been once considered supernatural, there were people - early scientists really - that refused to believe the cause of these phenomena was supernatural.  These people ended up defining what these phenomena really are.  And that's a *good* thing, right? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_There are some people more 'in tune' with the spiritual world than others, as evidenced by this thread.  This is my personal belief._

 
Fair enough.  Personally, I don't share your belief, and I don't believe the stories people tell when it comes to the supernatural.  I believe that what they felt was real, but as for their explanations for what happened?  If it's a supernatural explanation, I'm automatically skeptical.  Just call me Agent Scully.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just to be clear though, I only posted because the OP asked for responses to (among other things) the question: "Does anyone believe in the Ouija board?"  I figured I might be the only one saying, "Nope - and I don't believe in the supernatural".


----------



## Divinity (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm not claiming to be an expert in the ways of spirituality, but from what I've learned about the board it's not something to be taken lightly.  You need to be of clear mind as this is a means of communicating with the spirit world and you need to be specific about who you are inviting to "converse" with you.

I'm a firm believer in angels, spirit guides, ascended masters, and God and you can protect yourself while using it.  It can be a totally amazing experience.  But if you're not sober and just f**ing around, it's scary.  From what I understand if this has been the case with anyone, they have to destroy the board to close the connection.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 19, 2008)

Real or ont, i don't want to take my chances. Although i am hugely interested in the supernatural and spiritual world, i do get very scared when weird things happen to me. 
I think i did that bloody mary thing when i was younger but i didnt do it properly, i just did it in front of a mirror in plain daylight lol


----------



## TDoll (Aug 19, 2008)

I've never used one! My mom never let me and now as an adult, I wouldn't play with it even if I could!
She always told me a story of her and a friend in high school that were playing with it and 2 candles went out at the same time that were on opposite ends of her dresser! SCARRRRY!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I will never get one, too freaked out over spiritual experiences I've had in the past .. better leave well enough alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Sorry you've been negatively "freaked" in the past...*

*Please remember beautiful phenomena *could* also happen... *

*~Maybe~ keep your mind open to the positive potential...?  simply my opinion...no offense intended.*​

 Quote:

   I personally believe there's a spiritual part in all of us that some have more "in tune" than others .. can sense things about people, things that will happen, or can even make things happen (I know our scientist may dispute this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
 
*Red...you are soo cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_^ I also went to school in the scientific field (engineering), though I am not in the field of my study right now.  So I get your mindset, *Ratmist*. The way they train you to be an expert problem solver is the same way they train you to turn your "para-senses" off.

I believe that you can still hold a "rational" opinion without stepping on toes (I don't believe you did step on toes).  But something that is self-evident to someone else may not be self-evident to you.  And even then if it does become self-evident to you, there is the messy business of proving its repeatability... something not easily done right away as many times it's not known how or why it occurred in the first place.  And then there is the issue of whether some folks even have the ability to perceive an event at all, or even perceive it in the same way. Colorblindness, super-tasters, synaptic differences, all of those totally determine how a person is going to perceive things.  

In the world of the "supernatural", or as I prefer to use, *paranormal*, there have been sightings of things once deemed "magic" or "by the spirits", which today we call electricity, magnetism, flight, etc.  In fact I believe many of the world's inventions of chance  were spurred by the non-conventional experiences of people.  Yeah, some people are not satisfied until they see the scientific explanation, but until we get that information, to many others, "it's the spirits".

There are some people more 'in tune' with the spiritual world than others, as evidenced by this thread.  This is my personal belief._

 
*



*
*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

i think i would be too scared to even try it lol


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, this thread has a lot of replies, thanks everyone for sharing your personal stories and/or opinions on the subject 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll share my mom's story that convinced her to never play it again and what turned her mom (my grandma) into a born again Christian.

My mom was 14 when she played it, so sometime in the early 1970s, her mom bought it for her at a yard sale. She played it a few times over the summer with friends, but mostly always by herself. The house they lived in was creepy (to this day, it looks like the Amityville Horror house, with those creepy windows, just a smaller version) and weird things happened in there before the Ouija board came into the house. My mom has three brothers and grew up mostly around boys so she and her brothers and other friends would pretend to hold "seances" in the house. They were just dumb, innocent kids.

My mom really got into the Ouija, said she asked it dumb questions about boys and school, that kind of thing. One night after playing it, she went to sleep and woke up in the middle of the night, she said her room was ice cold and this was the middle of the summer, all of her windows were open. She said she tried to get up off the bed but was paralyzed. Then she said she started levitating off the bed and was slammed against the wall, hovering about four feet off of her bed. She said she tried to scream, but no sound came out. She said although the experience only lasted a minute or two, it felt like an hour. She said she dropped down, hit the floor and ran into one of her brother's rooms and told him what happened, he kept telling her she was ice cold.

My mom is not a liar by any means, it took her years to tell me that story and even to this day, she gets teary eyed talking about it. I hate to ask her because I know it upsets her, but after hearing stuff like that and other stories, I do believe in the Ouija.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_





  People are entitled to believe what they want - I don't mean to step on toes._

 
*I, for one, find it increasingly obvious that you *do not*
 "mean to step on toes." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
 Quote:

   Personally, I demand proof of the supernatural, and having never seen proof, I don't believe the hype.  
 
*grrrr.....*



 Quote:

   That's not to say weird things haven't happened to me that I can't explain.  
 
*Ahah!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*​ Quote:

   However, I believe a rational explanation, not a supernatural one, is always possible.  
 
*"possible."*​





*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx

 (CF is so idiosyncratic & superstitious, she finds it extremely difficult to use an odd # of xx's, or an odd # of just about *anything*....Or maybe she's *
**simply* insane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lady, Peace & Be Happy & Healthy. Thinking of you.*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Now you've got me wondering what happened that day!!  Anything you'd care to share???_

 
*I'm now unsure whether to share 
the occurrence in Pere LaChaise, 
where Jim **Morrison is supposedly buried
 (a little French cat is involved  )*

*or *

*to share the happening in the veterinarian's office in 2007 June.
 ( cats were involved again.)

I'm thinking...
*

*




*

*



**MACATTAK*, *You're an angel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xxxxCherylFaithxxxx
*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Wow, this thread has a lot of replies, thanks everyone for sharing your personal stories and/or opinions on the subject 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Thank *you,* NicksWifey, for opening this thread. I feel you have a few  people thinking....Maybe some people are entertained, others slightly uneasy, & others genuinely interested.
Apparently, other people have had similar experiences!
 I find it lovely to be able to find a thread like yours in the midst of the stresses of the physical world. *​   Quote:

  I'll share my mom's story that convinced her to never play it again and what turned her mom (my grandma) into a born again Christian.

My mom was 14 when she played it, so sometime in the early 1970s, her mom bought it for her at a yard sale. She played it a few times over the summer with friends, but mostly always by herself. The house they lived in was creepy (to this day, it looks like the Amityville Horror house, with those creepy windows, just a smaller version) and weird things happened in there before the Ouija board came into the house. My mom has three brothers and grew up mostly around boys so she and her brothers and other friends would pretend to hold "seances" in the house. They were just dumb, innocent kids.

My mom really got into the Ouija, said she asked it dumb questions about boys and school, that kind of thing. One night after playing it, she went to sleep and woke up in the middle of the night, she said her room was ice cold and this was the middle of the summer, all of her windows were open. She said she tried to get up off the bed but was paralyzed. Then she said she started levitating off the bed and was slammed against the wall, hovering about four feet off of her bed. She said she tried to scream, but no sound came out. She said although the experience only lasted a minute or two, it felt like an hour. She said she dropped down, hit the floor and ran into one of her brother's rooms and told him what happened, he kept telling her she was ice cold. 
 
*Your mom has *quite* a story...I imagine the 70's as an interesting set of years...The early 70's arrived on the tails of the psychadelic late 60's, which I believe may have ~opened~ Doors, figuratively, as well as spiritually. So much political & social unrest occurred throughout the 60's...I wouldn't be surprised if a huge amount of Energy of all kinds was still Floating around...(maybe more so than in other decades, but who knows...this is conjecture, *only*...)

Isn't it odd how you can have a Dream which seems to last a Day, and it's only a few seconds long, in this physical realm?

~~No...I am *not* saying your mom's experience was a Dream...I'm only saying how odd Time is....how it can shorten & lengthen, depending upon a person's experience.

Maybe I"ve been watching too much Doctor Who. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

 Quote:

   My mom is not a liar by any means, it took her years to tell me that story and even to this day, she gets teary eyed talking about it. I hate to ask her because I know it upsets her, but after hearing stuff like that and other stories, I do believe in the Ouija.  
 
*Thanks for sharing with us. Hugs to you and your mom.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## SuSana (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_ she went to sleep and woke up in the middle of the night, she said her room was ice cold and this was the middle of the summer, all of her windows were open. She said she tried to get up off the bed but was paralyzed. Then she said she started levitating off the bed and was slammed against the wall, hovering about four feet off of her bed. She said she tried to scream, but no sound came out. She said although the experience only lasted a minute or two, it felt like an hour. She said she dropped down, hit the floor and ran into one of her brother's rooms and told him what happened, he kept telling her she was ice cold._

 
Something similar has happened to my Aunt twice already...not involving the Ouija board though.  It happened to her once in the house my great Grandma died in and again about 15 years later in her own house.  She didn't get thrown though, she just saw a black figure above her kind of holding her down and she couldn't breathe or talk, and she said it felt like forever.  

The first time, her baby son was in the room and she heard him screaming & crying, and when she opened her eyes he was pointing at something and when she looked it was the figure. 

I'm not really sure what it means, and she didn't want to talk much about it so we all just left it alone.  But now that it happened again to her I think she is kind of worried but she won't admit to it.


----------



## pat (Aug 19, 2008)

When I was younger (elementary school), I was into witchcraft.  It was strange, I remember whenever I went, crows would always end up following me. hahaha.... Sometimes I even talked to them. (weird huh?!)

After I out grew that stage, I became interested in voodoo and the ouija board.  My voodoo phase only lasted a month because I started to creep myself out. hahahaha....  I was also into tarot cards and I really believed in that stuff...

I used to own an ouija board when I was younger but gave it to my friend because we always ended up playing at my friends house. Being that young though, we would always ask the board about boys and crushes.. hahaha...
I was so interested in the Ouija board but I haven't played in years.  My Mom and Dad don't like it in the house.  They say it's bad luck.

I remember this one time, my and my friend were playing and wanted to stop, when we said "goodbye" the board said "no" and wouldn't let us leave.  I was freaked the eff out of my mind. hahaha.... so we played a little bit more and he (the spirit) answered so fast.  it was the first time we've ever had our answers given like that (the glass was moving really fast across the board).  after a few minutes, the spirit let himself leave.

I think if you believe in spirits, you'll experience something.  Just always be cautious when you deal with them.  Never deal with spirits with any ill intentions and try to always have someone around.

Would I do the Ouija board again? Sure, but I wouldn't have any one to play with and I'm a chicken. haha


----------



## red (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok explain this ...

It was the evening of 9/11 -- around dusk. Went out to check my mail, as I had gotten home late. Got to the mailbox, and there's my neighbor John, waiving at me, I waved back ...

John's a NYC firefighter, he died on 9/11 ....

I really think that when I saw him, was the moment he passed away .. just a feeling, that's all.


----------



## nunu (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_Ok explain this ...

It was the evening of 9/11 -- around dusk. Went out to check my mail, as I had gotten home late. Got to the mailbox, and there's my neighbor John, waiving at me, I waved back ...

John's a NYC firefighter, he died on 9/11 ...._

 
OMG Red now that's freaky!


----------



## Divinity (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
Werd!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ Same with saying bloody mary three times in a dark bathroom with the door locked. I am sure she is not going to come out of the mirror but I am still not going to chance it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am such a wuss!_

 
Oh gosh...I did that Bloody Mary thing so much in school and was so heartbroken when it never happened lol...I kept hoping it would, but never did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I would be totally open to playing an Ouija board sometime...if I could find one that is lol


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Being in contact with spirits is the devil? Then most Christians must be demons to believe and talk to the Holy Spirit. Just sayin'.

Me, I am open to it. I do believe in God and I believe that you do have spirit guides. Like on poster said above, I would be a little heebie-jeebie-ous with having one in my home but I am a wuss like that. _

 
Well you don't talk to the "Holy Spirit" by using the Ouija board... you use prayer and worship... not to get "all biblical" but if you read the bible it says he (ie God/the holy spirit) inhabits the praises of his people" NOT OUIJA BOARDS... Like other forms of divination, these boards and ones like them hav been used in an attempt to contact the dead... (again taking from the bible) it says "the dead know NOTHING"(Ecclesiastes 9:4-10) so how can you contact people who aren't conscious  hmmmm thats an easy answer... you can't. So the Devil creeps in and uses his demons to take advantage of our ignorance... 

Playing with Ouija boards is like playing with forces you dont want to mess with... People are suckered into things like this because we want to have a hope and belief that there is something beyond this world... But there isnt... just sleep until Jesus comes again. These people who contact the dead and psychics just take advantage of our hopes of being in touch with our loved ones again take our money and feed us lies... If you read the bible and believe what it says take a look in the book and remember it also says "At that time many will turn away from the faith and will        betray and hate each other, and many false prophets will appear and deceive        many people."  [Matthew 24:11] and if you dont believe in God or the Bible... Ill be praying for you... (sorry for the sermon)


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_I prefer to think of my training as an opening of my mind to every possibility other than the supernatural, because I don't believe there are "para-senses" that can be turned off.  I'd be happy to see some proof of these "para-senses", but so far, scientific research has not supported the claims that some people have made regarding the supernatural.

There are plenty of anecdotal stories, though, which are perhaps interesting to hear, but they don't budge my beliefs at all because an anecdote is not valid proof of a concept.

Yep, but there's still a rational explanation, even if I don't know what that rational explanation might be.  I'd rather say, "I don't know what happened" than say, "It was a ghost!", for example.  

There is still a defined set of principles, laid out by proven research, that deals with human perception.  So far, nothing has proven anyone's ability to perceive the types of events that are associated with Ouija boards, i.e. contact with a dead person.  

While this may be true, that electricity, magnetism, flight, etc. may have been once considered supernatural, there were people - early scientists really - that refused to believe the cause of these phenomena was supernatural.  These people ended up defining what these phenomena really are.  And that's a *good* thing, right? 

Fair enough.  Personally, I don't share your belief, and I don't believe the stories people tell when it comes to the supernatural.  I believe that what they felt was real, but as for their explanations for what happened?  If it's a supernatural explanation, I'm automatically skeptical.  Just call me Agent Scully.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just to be clear though, I only posted because the OP asked for responses to (among other things) the question: "Does anyone believe in the Ouija board?"  I figured I might be the only one saying, "Nope - and I don't believe in the supernatural"._

 
Agreed 100% (phew, I thought I was the only one). Don't even get me started on after-life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am used to my family members and friends telling me I am out of tune with my soul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have just learned to agree with them: My para-senses vanished into purple pixie dust the moment I closed my first theoretical physics book.

Don't get me wrong though, I'd love to be scared of the Ouija board on a slow Friday night! Beats drunken Jenga anyday!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_Ok explain this ...

It was the evening of 9/11 -- around dusk. Went out to check my mail, as I had gotten home late. Got to the mailbox, and there's my neighbor John, waiving at me, I waved back ...

John's a NYC firefighter, he died on 9/11 ....

I really think that when I saw him, was the moment he passed away .. just a feeling, that's all._

 
*Speechless.*

*love to you, Red.   xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## missworld (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Does anyone believe in the Ouija board or have any crazy/scary stories to share?_

 


Ouija boards are probably a bad idea. 

Why? because to want to use one, you would have to have some belief in the paranormal, and you could possiblly scare yourself with it.

I personally, after more years of life than I care to admit, have come to the conclusion there is no such thing as ghosts or god!


Enjoy Life... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love and peace

missworld


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missworld* 

 
_Ouija boards are probably a bad idea. 

Why? because to want to use one, you would have to have some belief in the paranormal,_

 
*?? I believe people use Ouija boards for fun sometimes...*​
 Quote:

  and you could possiblly scare yourself with it.  
 
*absolutely.*​ 
 Quote:

  I personally, after more years of life than I care to admit, have come to the conclusion there is no such thing as ghosts or god!​ 
 
*I wish you luck, as your Strong Statement
 is likely to get you into trouble in this thread.

xxxxCherylFaithxxxx
*​ 
 Quote:

  Enjoy Life... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love and peace

missworld  
 
*and you, too ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peace & Love! xxxx​*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_Well you don't talk to the "Holy Spirit" by using the Ouija board... _

 
*I thank you for sharing your opinion, and for being kind ("sorry for the sermon") in stating your beliefs.*

*Your statements show your beliefs are very strong; you have a profound **belief in the Bible... I feel I would be wrong to say you are wrong, as my opinion is subjective....all *opinions* are subjective. You have a right to your opinion, and all of us have a right to ours.*

*I do not own a Oujia board, & I'm afraid to use one, as this era of my Life is stressful enough, and I know I will *look* for things to make me feel better....or more stressed...I do not need that now.*

*Altho my beliefs may differ from yours, we both want the world to be a better place. Am I right? *

*Peace & Love xxxxCherylFaithxxxx* ​


----------



## aimee (Aug 20, 2008)

been there done that
oh my it was creepy and i would never ever use a Ouija Board again
i do believe in ghosts though but im happy i cant see them lol


----------



## ratmist (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missworld* 

 
_Ouija boards are probably a bad idea. 

Why? because to want to use one, you would have to have some belief in the paranormal, and you could possiblly scare yourself with it.

I personally, after more years of life than I care to admit, have come to the conclusion there is no such thing as ghosts or god!


Enjoy Life... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love and peace

missworld_

 

Big up to the aethiests in the house!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok I have a question, I'm not sure how much of this is true, but I've heard before from people I know and just stories in general that when people try to burn the Ouija board, it screams? I honestly have to say I don't believe in that but I was wondering if anyone on here knew anything about it?

Also, know that by starting this thread, my original intentions were not to get people "all riled up" and get offended over this. So far, I don't think this thread is heading in that direction, but I didn't post this thread to start trouble, just to ask other people's opinions. I'm religious myself, I do believe in God and worship him (I'm Catholic) but I also believe in the Ouija too.


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_When I was younger (elementary school), I was into witchcraft.  It was strange, I remember whenever I went, crows would always end up following me. hahaha.... Sometimes I even talked to them. (weird huh?!)_

 
hee! crows follow me too. if they are particularly "chatty" i'll ask what they want, but usually they just hang around wherever i am.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am too scared to try it. Although I am not sure it is legit I still don't want to try it. Same with saying bloody mary three times in a dark bathroom with the door locked. I am sure she is not going to come out of the mirror but I am still not going to chance it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am such a wuss!_

 
I am the EXACT same. I'm 21 and recently confessed to my bf that I still will not enter a room with a mirror in the dark because of the bloody mary stuff. I will literally reach my hand in and turn the light on and THEN step into the room. Then, he laughed at me. It's just a silly habit bred from childhood fear that I haven't gotten over. Do I believe in the supernatural? Not really, but I'm not about to mess with that stuff just in case. 

I did have one weird experience, not related to Ouija or anything. I was in my house with my family and two cousins and aunt and uncle and we were all just playing around etc. For some reason I looked over at a dresser we had in our living room and it had a homemade angel made out of two terra cotta pots. It wasn't on the edge of the dresser, it was set at about the middle of the dresser. All of a sudden it moved forward and fell off the dresser and broke. It was a little unnerving, although I think I just chalked it up to us jostling the floor and that's why it fell off.


----------



## red (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Ok I have a question, I'm not sure how much of this is true, but I've heard before from people I know and just stories in general that when people try to burn the Ouija board, it screams? I honestly have to say I don't believe in that but I was wondering if anyone on here knew anything about it?

Also, know that by starting this thread, my original intentions were not to get people "all riled up" and get offended over this. So far, I don't think this thread is heading in that direction, but I didn't post this thread to start trouble, just to ask other people's opinions. I'm religious myself, I do believe in God and worship him (I'm Catholic) but I also believe in the Ouija too._

 
I find discussions on spirituality very interesting ;-) good thread


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_hee! crows follow me too. if they are particularly "chatty" i'll ask what they want, but usually they just hang around wherever i am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
*     A few weeks ago, I was on the phone with a receptionist in the Dr's office. She suggested I be careful, as the birds were acting "weird." She said she'd been walking down her road, & the usual neighborhood birdies had started to fly lower down & closer to her each Day, as she walked down her street. She was convinced they were trying to tell her something ( & she was freaked at the thought they might be following her. )

     She said she didn't want to tell anyone, but another girl in the office told her a similar story...Everybody started watching, and the entire office staff became convinced the birds were flying closer and closer to the medical practise. 

    I wasn't worried about the little birds (she was talking about local sparrows and robins, not crows)...Birds haven't followed or watched me more than they normally do, lately. They seem as benevolent and sweet as always.

   I asked my friend in the doc's office if the birds had stopped frightening everyone, and she said they had retreated....but everyone was still on alert.
I went in there yesterday to pick up a script, & I saw no birds....but
the usual afternoon bustle of the busy office was subdued, the aura quiet but full of...? I didn't feel tension in the Air, but something didn't seem right...

    hmm.....

**





  CherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 20, 2008)

I have one, tried it, didn't work


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 20, 2008)

My experience doesn't relate to the Ouija board but I do believe things that cannot be explained beyond what we believe to be logical/scientifically proven.  

The night that my grandfather passed away he was all the way across the globe in Asia. We had no prior knowledge he was going to pass, so late into the evening I woke up and felt this horrible discomfort (and I was not ill or sick to begin with). I cannot describe it in words but it was like I was crawling out of my skin. I felt like, my life/breathe was being sucked out of me. I was so unnerved for a good 10 to 15 minutes and I remembered looking at my alarm clock during this period that it was 4:30am. The next day I heard my mom crying in her room, she just receive word my grandfather passed away. I asked her to find out when he passed because I thought I "felt" my grandpas passing. My aunt told her it was 4:30pm asian time which was the exact time I woke up over here in Canada. I don't really talk about it because I am not a big paranormal advocate but I don't dismiss that connection we had because it was undeniable.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_My experience doesn't relate to the Ouija board but I do believe things that cannot be explained beyond what we believe to be logical/scientifically proven. 

The night that my grandfather passed away he was all the way across the globe in Asia. We had no prior knowledge he was going to pass, so late into the evening I woke up and felt this horrible discomfort (and I was not ill or sick to begin with). I cannot describe it in words but it was like I was crawling out of my skin. I felt like, my life/breathe was being sucked out of me. I was so unnerved for a good 10 to 15 minutes and I remembered looking at my alarm clock during this period that it was 4:30am. The next day I heard my mom crying in her room, she just receive word my grandfather passed away. I asked her to find out when he passed because I thought I "felt" my grandpas passing. My aunt told her it was 4:30pm asian time which was the exact time I woke up over here in Canada. I don't really talk about it because I am not a big paranormal advocate but I don't dismiss that connection we had because it was undeniable._

 

the exact same thing happened to me, but it was with my grandmother, I was 5 (yes I'm not lying, I remember) but I didnt wake up, I just had a dream about her, where I was looking at the sky and my other grandmother told me she was there.. the next day my mother carefully told me what happened. I actually never told this to anybody, I dont want ppl to think I'm lying since I was 5, but it's nice to know about your experience, similar to mine. thanks for sharing.


----------



## concertina (Aug 21, 2008)

I used to be freaked by stuff like that when I was younger. Now, I realize that just because science doesn't have an answer *yet* does not automatically mean 'OMG GHOSTS!!1!ELEVENTY!!1' 

I recommend everyone watching the Penn & Teller Bullshit episode on Ouija boards. Its pretty enlightening.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 21, 2008)

When I was in school we used to draw them but someone would always cheat lol. 

But when I was younger I experienced so many strange things and still to this day. When I was about 3/4 years old every night I would see this head in my room it would talk to me I would talk back I cant recall how long this went on for but my mum bought me this dress and when I wore the dress I would say that Tommy bought me the dress (Tommy is the head in my room). 

Well when I got older my mum explained to me that Tommy was my uncle he drowned in South Africa. Creepy huh well it gets more intresting, we were looking at pictures and we came across this group of around 15 boys Tommy was in the picture my mum jokinly said why dont you pick out Tommy and I did. I never even met my uncle before. My grandparents died when my mum was 4 and 5 and I always said to my mum when I was little mum your mummy and daddy are sitting on the couch. 

When ever I tell people this they dont believe me but I know it was real and I feel happy for the experience.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 21, 2008)

oh god this thread is creeeeepy but I like it. I actually love to know about these kind of stories. last night I read this entire thread before going to bed and then I couldnt sleep thinking about your stories.. i'm a chicken. btw.. x.DOLLYMiX.x I believe you


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 21, 2008)

Aww thanks sonnebutti its nice to know that there is people who believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x I love going to bed scared haha. Every sunday night on Living 2 its paranormal sunday from 8-12 its heaven with shows like most haunted GHI and sensing murder I love that scared feeling haha.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_ 
Don't get me wrong though, I'd love to be scared of the Ouija board on a slow Friday night! Beats drunken Jenga anyday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah, I don't know - drunken Jenga is big, big fun.....


----------



## SuSana (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_When ever I tell people this they dont believe me but I know it was real and I feel happy for the experience._

 
Oh I believe that, when my cousin was little she used to have an imaginary friend that would wake her up in the middle of the night to play.  They think it was a ghost or something, but my Aunt would wake up at like 2 or 3 in the morning and would hear little girls giggling and when she would go to my cousins room she was awake playing and laughing, having a great time.  But when she would get near the room the other girls laughing would stop and my cousin would ask her why she was leaving.  She was only 3 or 4 at the time.  When they moved out of that house, her friend stopped showing up.


----------



## Kalico (Aug 21, 2008)

Every time I touch an ouija board - it doesn't matter who I'm doing it with - all it says is "Mama... Mama... Mama..."

It's creepy. I did it once with my boyfriend, and then a YEAR later with my mom who had no idea about the Mama thing. Both times, "Mama." Same thing even now. I've just given up!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Aww thanks sonnebutti its nice to know that there is people who believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Thanks for sharing your story, x.DOLLYMiX.x *

*I think you know I'm another "people who believe."*

*I am trying to decide which of my two favorite experiences to post, the one*
*at Pere LaChaise, in Paris, 
or  the one in the veterinarian's office, in upstate New York.  
People will probably believe the 2nd one more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll probably be thinking about your post the rest of Tonite. 

**xxxCherylFaithxxx *​


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Thanks for sharing your story, x.DOLLYMiX.x *

*I think you know I'm another "people who believe."*

*I am trying to decide which of my two favorite experiences to post, the one*
*at Pere LaChaise, in Paris, *
*or the one in the veterinarian's office, in upstate New York. *
*People will probably believe the 2nd one more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I'll probably be thinking about your post the rest of Tonite. *

*xxxCherylFaithxxx *
​_

 
I'm waiting to know about your experiences!!


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 21, 2008)

I have had several unexplained experiences.  Once we were having problems at home.  My father was beating my mother again..money was tight at home and I felt like such a burden to my family because I was 18 and still living at home while I went to college.  I was rushing to my toughest college course  when a train starts crossing the road, blocking my way to the university.  It had just been such a horrible day and now I would be late to class and have my grade dropped a full letter for the tardy.  There would go my GPA.  I just felt so overwhelmed by everything in my life, I put my head down on the steering wheel and started to cry.  I honestly wished at that moment with all my heart I would just die and take a rest from it all.  When I looked up..written on the train car passing just two cars in front of me (in huge bubbly white letters) was the clause "I love you, Michelle." (My name, even spelled correctly.) Under it was a drawing of daisies (my favorite flower) and a smiley face.  I watched it pass by until I couldn't see it anymore, wiped my tears, and smiled.  Maybe it was just a random message some boy wrote for another Michelle out there, but I'm glad it was there just the same.


----------



## redambition (Aug 22, 2008)

<offtopic>

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I'OMG GHOSTS!!1!ELEVENTY!!1'_

 
*snork* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love eleventy.

</offtopic>

carry on, nothing to see here.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 22, 2008)

I would love to here your stories lizardprincesa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I would love to here your stories lizardprincesa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x_

 
*Thank you, sweet x.DOLLYMiX.x. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am not trying to create Suspense. I'm waiting for the right time, when I am not feeling rushed, when I feel mellow and clear-thinking...my memory can be clouded by the Day's stresses, & I don't like to post a story when I feel that way. But never fear... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will share soon....*

*I enjoy your posts. you give off warm vibes (that's a positive) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx

PS I don't know if this is worth mentioning, but every time I hit the "Post Reply" button in this thread, (5 times in a row) another user's post came up, with her quote...I wasn't trying to quote anyone. I finally decided to post separately to answer you, **x.DOLLYMiX.x.
The same thing happened to me yesterday. 
This has *never* happened to me in any other thread, in all the months I've been posting (since maybe Dec. 2007)...
Actually this is pretty weird.

I was about to post one of my stories in this thread yesterday,
 & the same thing happened....

The weirdest part is the quote which keeps coming up is by you, ratmist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you trying to freak me out with your Science & logic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My husband thinks it is a technical glitch.   lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 22, 2008)

I actually brought one a while back and never have got it to work, I watched the Darren brown program on it where he proved it was completely fake and all about psychology and I haven’t needed any more convincing, if you want to believe its really ghosts then its up to you =) But I personally feel that its all in your head, I hope I didn’t offend anyone!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*I thank you for sharing your opinion, and for being kind ("sorry for the sermon") in stating your beliefs.*

*Your statements show your beliefs are very strong; you have a profound **belief in the Bible... I feel I would be wrong to say you are wrong, as my opinion is subjective....all *opinions* are subjective. You have a right to your opinion, and all of us have a right to ours.*

*I do not own a Oujia board, & I'm afraid to use one, as this era of my Life is stressful enough, and I know I will *look* for things to make me feel better....or more stressed...I do not need that now.*

*Altho my beliefs may differ from yours, we both want the world to be a better place. Am I right? *

*Peace & Love xxxxCherylFaithxxxx* 
​_

 
I agree 100% with you! my belief in the bible is only strong because my belief in God is so strong only because I have seen things in my life happen that to me could not be chance or "happenstance" I should be dead, blind and my face should be scarred from 3rd degree burns... and I "believe" I'm not because God looked out for me... but yes I do believe we all just want to be in a better place and I do think Ouiji boards w/o a sermon are just a bad idea.... I mean unless people enjoy demonic company lol (just teasing)


----------



## nanefy (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_Well you don't talk to the "Holy Spirit" by using the Ouija board... you use prayer and worship... not to get "all biblical" but if you read the bible it says he (ie God/the holy spirit) inhabits the praises of his people" NOT OUIJA BOARDS... Like other forms of divination, these boards and ones like them hav been used in an attempt to contact the dead... (again taking from the bible) it says "the dead know NOTHING"(Ecclesiastes 9:4-10) so how can you contact people who aren't conscious hmmmm thats an easy answer... you can't. So the Devil creeps in and uses his demons to take advantage of our ignorance... 

Playing with Ouija boards is like playing with forces you dont want to mess with... People are suckered into things like this because we want to have a hope and belief that there is something beyond this world... But there isnt... just sleep until Jesus comes again. These people who contact the dead and psychics just take advantage of our hopes of being in touch with our loved ones again take our money and feed us lies... If you read the bible and believe what it says take a look in the book and remember it also says "At that time many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other, and many false prophets will appear and deceive many people." [Matthew 24:11] and if you dont believe in God or the Bible... Ill be praying for you... (sorry for the sermon)_

 
I don't think I could have worded this better myself!!

I am in complete agreeance with you on this one. Although at present I am not a practicing christian as such, I still believe in everything I did when I used to go to church.

I believe that when people believe they are contacting loved ones who have passed away, they are actually contacting evil spirits/impersonators. I completely believe that people can contact the spirit world, but I do not for one minute believe that it is a good thing or that anything good can come of it. 

I also want to say that I am not denying anyone the right to their own opinion or their own beliefs, so I hope no one takes offence to my opinion, but regardless of whether or not you do, it does not change the fact that I believe that any involvement with the occult is a very bad move.

If I might pass on an experience I have had. I used to know a pastor who lived in Australia and one of his congregation used to be heavily involved in the occult. He would help people get rid of spirits within their homes and would frequently perform exorcisms. All of this took place before he became a born again christian, and he said that the only way he could get a spirit to leave a home or body was to do so in the name of Jesus Christ. He said that it would not work any other way. 

Take from that what you will.

Anyway, I hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 29, 2008)

they dont even SELL them anymore.... like unless you go to spencers or something offscale... but you cant find them in a "regular" store to save your life..

that should tell ya something lol.

Im Catholic.. but I believe more than anything that "with God all things are possible."


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_they dont even SELL them anymore.... like unless you go to spencers or something offscale... but you cant find them in a "regular" store to save your life.._

 
My sister bought a glow in the dark one from Toys R Us. lol


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 29, 2008)

I was also raised with the notion that Ouija Boards were of the devil, being that I come from a very religious family. My dad has told me several times about some kids from his high school who were killed when their car crashed and got wrapped around a telephone pole after playing the Ouija. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As an adult, I played the Ouija once. It was very interesting, as I played with a group of kids who were rather into the occult and played so much that they even made their own boards b/c their real one was so worn out and eventually taken so many places it fell apart. When I played, it was obvious that the indicator was moving on its own, because there's really know force applied by the players, you just lightly rest your finger(s) on it. Then, I asked it what my SSN was, and it got the first 3 numbers right but then got confused, but it kept going back to 6, which actually the last 6 digits of my ssn is a 6-then a #, 6 then a #, 6 then a number. So it knew the 6 pattern. I have no idea if that means anything lol. Nothing scary happened, although I was scared shitless for the week afterward that something bad would happen. 

Ultimately though, as much as I believe in spirits, I have no way of concluding whether or not it is real spirits or the devil. I just don't know, because even if you ask convincing questions that only the spirit themselves would know, couldn't satan recreate the answers?

Not to mention that I and MANY members of my family have had evil spirits manifest themselves to us, and I fully believe that demonic entities exist, so I don't think it's entirely impossible that the Ouija board could be a participant.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm scared to death of them.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_My sister bought a glow in the dark one from Toys R Us. lol_

 

oh haha... well no where in peoria il can you buy one then, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


...


.... one night my friends and i were really drunk and thought it would be fun... we called kmart, walmart, sears, target... friggin everywhere that sold any kind of toys... the lady @ target laughed at us and goes "are you trying to go to hell tonight?" and my friend was like "no we're TRYING to get rid of this buzz!"

Geeze i was like.. 19. LOL


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm scared to death of them! I would never touch one, i'm too afraid. However, i do believe in God and his Spirits, but to be honest i'm not a practicing christian.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not totally one way or the other concerning Ouija boards. I used to play with them frequently when I was little but never once did anything come out of it that was real. Mostly just my cousins trying to scare me.

I have used other forms of divination and had some success. I get best results with pendulums and oracle/tarot cards.


----------



## jennyfee (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't know how I would describe my religion... I'm tempted to say I'm an atheist as I don't believe in God, or other religions, but at the same time I believe in spirituality.... Im not sure if it's possible to separate these completely. So anyway when i was in elementary school we would play with a bunch of friends, and my best friend was really into the occult, and she would tell us all those creepy stories, and how she could see spirits in her house (which we were in btw) LOL 

That creeped me out so much... Plus we would play in her creepy basement, and I would go running upstairs...

I believe that unconsciously we just "push" the thing where we want it to be... It's so light it doesn't need much pressure to move! Anyway for a year or 2 we would play everytime we got together... Haven't played since then!!


----------



## jennyfee (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh and I would loooove to get my palm read!!! I haven't seen a place that does it near my town though.... I'd have to check... But I'm too scared to get screwed over by an amateur


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 29, 2008)

Im sorry but if Ouija Boards really contacted spirits, ghosts, blah blah whatever, they would not be selling them in children's toy stores. The Ouija Board is a product of Hasbro...the same people who manufacture Monopoly and My Little Pony for crying out loud. It's a TOY and anyone who believes that it is anything more than that is extremely naive. I'm not saying that spirits and ghosts and the like don't exist, but I am saying that a Ouija Board is a crock.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dolcekatiana* 

 
_Im sorry but if Ouija Boards really contacted spirits, ghosts, blah blah whatever, they would not be selling them in children's toy stores. The Ouija Board is a product of Hasbro...the same people who manufacture Monopoly and My Little Pony for crying out loud. It's a TOY and anyone who believes that it is anything more than that is extremely naive. I'm not saying that spirits and ghosts and the like don't exist, but I am saying that a Ouija Board is a crock._

 
Not all Ouija boards were made my Hasbro.


----------



## vikitty (Dec 30, 2008)

This is true. Before they were called ouija boards, they would simply use cards with letters on them and move something like a glass or other type of planchette.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a really scary experience with one when I was about 11 or 12.  Let's just say if I ever meet a man named Ross when I am 34, I need to run like hell, or I may not make it to 35!  *shudder*


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 30, 2008)

Those things scare the living crap out of me.  It's one of those things I'm DYING to try and experiment with but could never, ever get myself to do it. It's also against my religion but don't get me wrong, I'm not going to knock on anyone that has used it.  Another thing I've heard way too many stories that just freak me out. Part of me wants to believe it's just a harmless board game, but then most of me; I just have a weird feeling about it.  Same goes with the Bloody Mary game, I know that was bought up a few pages back. 

I'm not sure how legit some websites that I've seen are but they are enough to keep me away from it.  I'll try to find some really good sites later.  Also, during a recent visit to Toys R' Us I was disturbed to find this.

Take a look at the description, and also the suggested age (8-12 years??) Weird.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 30, 2008)

I will not touch that thing. I have when I was younger & strange thigs has happened which I'm not going to go into.
I'm also very sensitive to thinks like that b/c I don't fear it. I just had very bad exp. w/ the board (I can't even call it by name).

Just remeber, it's a port hole for something to come through. You may be able to call something through but not able to send it back. It also may not be a positive force, it can be very negative, once something negative comes through good luck getting rid of it.

This is not a devil thing either, please. People who are into runes, tarot, witchcraft do not believe in the devil. There is no devil in the craft. The Star that you are refering to (a penticle) are the 5 points which are: Earth, Air, fire, Water & Spirit.

My advise is to not touch the board unless you really know what you are doing & know exaclty how to send something back.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 30, 2008)

wow this whole ouija board thing is a lot more serious than i thought.. i didnt know it fell in the same realms as tarrot cards and stuff


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_they dont even SELL them anymore.... like unless you go to spencers or something offscale... but you cant find them in a "regular" store to save your life..

that should tell ya something lol.

Im Catholic.. but I believe more than anything that "with God all things are possible."_

 
i saw them at wal mart. no i know there are skeptics out there but i believe they work and will never, ever touch them. ever.  i have no experience with them but i fully belive (and for reasons) that there are spirits, etc.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodyWellRight* 

 
_I'm not sure how legit some websites that I've seen are but they are enough to keep me away from it. I'll try to find some really good sites later.* Also, during a recent visit to Toys R' Us I was disturbed to find **this.*

Take a look at the description, and also the suggested age (8-12 years??) Weird._

 
wow, that is creepy. Even wrong?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_wow, that is creepy. Even wrong?_

 
ok, now im curious - my work computer wont let me open the link


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

^ Try this? Ouija Board - Pink - Hasbro - Toys "R" Us


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2008)

noo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks though, i'll have to check it out later..

i never really read this thread until today. i am dying to hear the lizard princess story of the lizard king


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha, same. Hope I don't get spooked out, I already am a little after reading some of these stories lol


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Something similar has happened to my Aunt twice already...not involving the Ouija board though. It happened to her once in the house my great Grandma died in and again about 15 years later in her own house. She didn't get thrown though, she just saw a black figure above her kind of holding her down and she couldn't breathe or talk, and she said it felt like forever. 

The first time, her baby son was in the room and she heard him screaming & crying, and when she opened her eyes he was pointing at something and when she looked it was the figure. 

I'm not really sure what it means, and she didn't want to talk much about it so we all just left it alone. But now that it happened again to her I think she is kind of worried but she won't admit to it._

 
Oh my thats scary i'v heard very similiar stories like that of ur aunt. Tell her if that ever happens to her again 2 yell/think/mumble the name of JESUS CHRIST and i promise that feeling or bad spirit will go away. Don't know if ur aunt is religious but if i had that stuff happen 2 me i'd try anything!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 2, 2009)

I've never used one before and have no intentions on ever touching one. I've heard way too many frightening experiences and stories from so many people to be convinced its not something to be messed with. My mom whose not too superstitious really even warned me against getting into things of this sort when I was younger. 

One of my friends is into the supernatural and once wanted to (still don't know if she still wants to) play with one. I tried convincing her how much of a BAD idea it was to, so I ended up doing some research on ouija boards. I came across a website where it had some of the "rules" of playing the ouija board. Like theres suppose to be a way you have to start and end the session, and to not ask any questions of like when will this person die or whatever. And also to NEVER EVER give any spirit your talking to on there permission to pass over to our world. It's basically a portal in a way for bad spirits to try to cross over to our world, and most of the time even if it seems like you've contacted a benevelont spirit its most likely an evil one trying to trick you into thinking its a good one.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Oh my thats scary i'v heard very similiar stories like that of ur aunt. Tell her if that ever happens to her again 2 yell/think/mumble the name of JESUS CHRIST and i promise that feeling or bad spirit will go away. Don't know if ur aunt is religious but if i had that stuff happen 2 me i'd try anything!_

 
I've also heard similiar stories of that sort where the person would say the name of Jesus Christ or saying a prayer and the spirit would disappear. I actually had a weird dream not too long ago, the kind that you get shortly after you fall asleep. I was home alone that day and the weather outside was pretty gloomy and dim which resulted in the house having the same look too. And in the dream i had the covers over my head (and also in real life). But I could feel something creep into my room and hover over the side of my bed right where my head was resting at and try to touch me. I actually had an experience for real similiar to this in my old house but I'm pretty positive that that experience REALLY did happen as something in that house was always a bit off. Anyways, I tried speaking but couldn't because like I said i've heard of evil spirits disappearing after saying Jesus Christ or a prayer. But I for some reason just couldn't even speak in my mind either if that makes any sense. I ended up waking up though and everything was fine. The whole dream was just weird. I'm pretty sure its the result of a super over active imagination combined with watching wayyy too many episodes of those supernatural investigation shows on tv. It just goes to show what the power of suggestion and imagination can come up with sometimes.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 2, 2009)

Weird...I just posted twice on here and its not showing up. One of my posts from another thread isn't showing up. Kind of creepy after reading the things in this thread lol. Hopefully its just a glitch!


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 3, 2009)

I tried to post in here and it won't show up.. 

Oh yh sure...but THIS does...typical..


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 3, 2009)

omg I posted 3 times in here already but they've...gone O_O

creepy..

an now one just re-appeared...how strange


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 3, 2009)

I've played almost everyday when I was younger...it was REALLY addicting..
I would never recommend anyone play though. It seems like all fun and games at first and then it spirals into some extremely creepy shit
blech I don't even like talking about it


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm really intrested in this kind of thing, but am not 100% sure i believe.
I used to play a lot when i was in elementary school. One day i was at my friend's place, there was about 5 of us, and her parents were having a dinner party upstaires. We were all huddled around this board in the basement, playing for what felt like hours. Everything was fine, and someone could have easily been pushing, but something weird kept happening. Usually the "spirit" would answer quickly, but about 30-40 seconds before the phone would ring, the pointer would stay completly still. About 30-40 seconds after who ever got off the phone, it would start up again where it left off.
that was pretty weird.


----------



## FlashBang (Jan 5, 2009)

I love hearing/ reading these kinds of stories.

I dont actually believe in an afterlife or the paranormal, I think life is something of a calamity anyway (a bad way of looking at it, i know) and i believe something when it has at least some scientific proof to support it.

Science explains how, not why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It still doesnt stop those strange feelings you get when something happens that cannot be fully explained. 

Intuition for instance, cannot be scientifically explained but many people can argue its there, a survival sensor - animals have it, and i think they use a combination of senses to form it.
For instance, one day while getting into my mums car i just had this horrible feeling. For some reason i felt unsafe sat in the car, normally i dont and i wasnt in any paranoid mood. Surely enough, were driving down a motor way and we crash. 

Fortunately no one was hurt, but it was weird, i knew it was unsafe as soon as we sat in it. I havent felt like that again and there hasnt been any crashes since either, it was just that one time.

Another weird thing is, everytime i walk past my mums car (on an evening) on the headrest of the front passanger seat, the light reflects off the window and onto the headrest in such a way that i keep thinking im seeing a distressed persons face pressed up against the window. Its just the light but it never fails to creep the hell out of me and make me look twice just in case it is someone.


----------



## FlashBang (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_I don't know how I would describe my religion... I'm tempted to say I'm an atheist as I don't believe in God, or other religions, but at the same time I believe in spirituality...._

 
Your agnostic then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im atheist, i really dont believe in an afterlife, i think it contradicts the whole purpose of living.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 7, 2009)

I played with a Ouija board for many years.  I have had some things happen that were weird, but nothing bad. I played once with a very good friend that I trusted very much.  After a few really eerie experiences, we decided to make sure we were both not pushing.  One of us would close our eyes while the other would keep theirs open to read what was said. The one who had their eyes closed would ask a question that the other person would not know. Say for instance, I asked what my late grandfather's middle name was, and it started spelling something REALLY close...and his middle name was not common-Henson. When she started reading out the letters...I couldn't believe it.  Same thing happened on her end too. My friends and I usually just talked to what we thought were family members so I never felt afraid...excited yes, but not freaked out.   

I did however have one annoying thing happen, but this "whatever it was" just talked a lot of shit about the girls that lived in my dorm so it was probably my roommate at the time pushing.  lol


----------

